# Holden beach in November



## Golfmancbp (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey plan on surf fishing around the Holden Beach pier November 6, should the drum bite still be on in surf? Love the campground down there and my boy s hooked on surf fishing, but would like to catch some fish. We fished last weekend and almost got skunked, caught one keeper drum and that was about it, any advise much appreciated


----------



## basscr21 (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm headed down tomorrow thru Sunday I will post a report Monday


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

I am going down to Holden Beach the week of Thanksgiving...I was thinking of throwing a Mirrolure or gotcha off the end of the pier...is that too late in the year to catch anything?


----------



## basscr21 (Jun 21, 2014)

I was there last year that time and caught trout in the surf on plastics and black drum, whiting and blues on shrimp


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

We were there last year on Nov 11 and caught flounder, trout and blues. We used fresh shrimp and salted mullet as cut bait.


----------



## basscr21 (Jun 21, 2014)

Fished Friday hi tide caught more 10"-12" black drum than I could count and a few whiting, Saturday was slower with about 15 black drum. did hook a red in the slot but it got off in the . O yeah if there is little to no wind the mosquitoes will tote you off .Best bait was fresh shrimp and just find the holes. all fish were caught at the east end.


----------



## Golfmancbp (Sep 15, 2015)

Did you fish the point on the east end?


----------



## basscr21 (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes sir both days. The fish were in close


----------



## Golfmancbp (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks for info, going down nov 6,
Will give it a try thanks basscr21


----------



## basscr21 (Jun 21, 2014)

no problem glad to help when I can


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Golfmancbp, let us know how you do on the Nov 6, I plan on fishing Nov 11.


----------



## Golfmancbp (Sep 15, 2015)

Will do boomer, maybe get on something will let ya know


----------

